# UB Tracker compensation eligibility



## Maggs065 (13 Feb 2017)

Hi all,

I got my tracker (plus refunds) back from Ulster Bank at the end of 2013 after a year long battle.
I employed a financial advisor to help me with the process (at a cost of approx €3000).
I didn't receive any compensation at the time and I'm just wondering if people think I would be eligible for any compensation that Ulster Bank will finally offer when the review is complete?

TIA,
Maggs


----------



## peteb (13 Feb 2017)

so did i Maggs and without the financial advisor.  

I expect we are all eligible for comp once its done.


----------



## cremeegg (13 Feb 2017)

Have you notified UB of the cost incurred and asked they to make a payment.


----------



## notabene (13 Feb 2017)

@cremeegg I did that after meeting with them in December - I had been very specific that the meeting was to be about a proposed resolution and that I didn't not have time for any other sort of meeting. They did not disagree. The day of the meeting, it was really about getting me to stop writing to them and saying they didn't know when things would be sorted. I invoiced them for my time and thus far they've refused to pay saying that they don't pay personal costs. But I could have been at other profitable endeavors and have assured them that one way or the other they are going to pay it. I kept it under 2000 so thinking of small claims court, i put a lot of time and preparation into that meeting.


----------



## diver (13 Feb 2017)

I also received my tracker and overpayments back from UB in Feb 2015. It cost me €6,000 to get it back with the invaluable assistance of a financial advisor.
I will be expecting UB to refund me the €6,000 plus compensate me adequately under their redress scheme. I understand they're working on restoring trackers at the moment. Once that's done and dusted, they'll be hearing from me.


----------



## Maggs065 (14 Feb 2017)

Thanks for replies everyone.
My instinct is to wait and see what compensation level is offered and then contact them - could be a long wait though!
I suspect they will refuse to compensate us for any third party costs, unless they are forced to.


----------



## peteb (14 Feb 2017)

You would have to think they will follow similar to the rest. Was it 20% of the refunded amount and then €650 for professional fees?


----------



## notabene (14 Feb 2017)

@peteb 15% and 450 for professional fees last I heard but perhaps that has changed - but i know some advisors charge 20% of over charge as their fee so not much compensation there for anyone who would have had a professional do it for them


----------

